# Surf Fishing Report, Seadrift, TX; 7/22/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I like it when a plan comes together! Little to no wind, we decided to try our hand in the surf. From just before sun up to 10am it was hot. Trout were crushing Tequila Gold and the Roach. Took a mid morning lunch break, then headed back out for reds, with no luck, but the trout were still biting. Good day in the surf. I had a cancellation on July 28th and 29th, and a few dates still available in August. If interested contact N&M Sportsman's Adventures.


----------

